# 2005 Litespeed Firenze



## dogman120 (Jul 19, 2006)

I am new to road bikes and have a question on litespeed Firenze frame flex. I weigh approx. 210 lbs. Will I have a problem with frame flex and will it affect performance or front derailer shifting? Any input would be helpful>

Thanks


----------

